
Child mental health crisis 'escalating due to climate change' - jdkee
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/child-mental-health-crisis-escalating-due-to-climate-change-a4337356.html
======
Haxker
When you tell children they will have no future (weaponize fear) as part of a
campaign to force change in public behavior one can expect casualties. The
long term harm to the children is incalculable and there is not doubt it is
not cyclical nor natural. There must have been a better way

------
dvelopment1
This article gives absolutely no evidence except one person's opinion. The
statements are so broad and general with no direct correlation between climate
change and actual mental health issues.

